# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Интервью с техником 232 шап С.А.Архангельским

## Д.Срибный

Интервью с Сергеем Александровичем Архангельским

Интервью Корытова Олега и Чиркина Константина с Архангельским Сергеем Александровичем
Лит. обработка: Игорь Жидов

http://www.airforce.ru/history/ww2/a...lsky/index.htm

----------

